

MongoDB – How To Benchmark and Test Performance Using mongo-perf - pajju
http://blog.beyondfog.com/mongodb-how-to-benchmark-and-test-performance-using-mongo-perf/#.T6NrQKstiDk

======
willvarfar
And the results of on the file systems was...?

